# هام هام احذروا وسيله جديده لنشر مرض الإيدز



## govany shenoda (24 يونيو 2010)

*احذروا وسيله جديده لنشر مرض الإيدز*​ 
*قد يقع فيها احدنا دون ان يعلم*​ 
*هذا الموضوع لن يأخذ الكثير من الوقت لكنه مهم،*​ 
*الحادثة حصلت في باريس، وقد تحصل في اي وقت بأي مكان أخر*​ 
*قبل بضعة من الاسابيع وبالتحديد في السينما في باريس، احست احدى الفتيات بوخز*​ 
*في المقعد، وعندما قامت ، وجدت ابرة مغروزة في المقعد، ملصق بها ورقه مكتوب عليها*​ 
*لقد حقنت بفايروس الايدز*​ 
*مركز الحماية من الامراض أو السيطرة على الأمراض أبلغ عن وقوع هذه الحادثة في*​ 
*مدن أخرى غير باريس، وبعد فحص الابر وجد انها حاملة فعلا لفايروس الايدز.*​ 
*كما أنها حصلت في لبنان*
*كما ابلغ المركز بان هذا النوع من الابر وجد في الصراف الآلي ، ونطالب من الجميع*​ 
*توخي الحذر عند مواجهة مثل هذه المواقف، يجب التمعن والتدقيق في المقاعد قبل*​ 
*الجلوس عليها، كما يجب ايصال هذه الرسالة إلى جميع من تعرفونه، وكل من يهمكم*​ 
*امرهم وخاصة أفراد العائلة الصغير قبل الكبير.*​ 
*مؤخراً، صرح دكتور في الهند، حيث أن هذه الحادثة حصلت لأحدى مرضاه، أيضاً في*​ 
*السينما بنيودلهي، كانت فتاه مخطوبة، على وشك الزواج، وجدت الابرة بعد أن*​ 
*وخزتها وقد كان ملصق بها ورقة مكتوب عليها*
*اهلاً بك في عالم الإيدز*​ 
*الدكتور اخبر عائلتها بأن مفعول الفايروس لن يبدأ إلا بعد 6 أشهر، وعادةً*​ 
*المصاب يعيش مابين 5 إلى 6 سنوات، ولكن الفتاة توفت بعد 4 أشهر.*​ 
*يجب جميعاً أن نتوخى الحذر، تخيل بأنك بإرسالك هذه الرسالة قد تنقذ حياة شخص*​ 
*غافل عن هذا الموضوع... رجاءً خذ من وقتك بعض الثواني وليس الدقائق وقم*
*بتمريرها لكل من تعرفه ولا تعرفه*​ 
*الايدز مرض العصر فحافظ على نفسك كى تامن منه*​ 
*ابعده الله عنكم وعن كل غالي لك*​ 

*صدقونى مش هاتخسروا لما تنشروا رسالة زى دى لكل الاصدقاء عشااان مش ترجع تتندم لما تعرف ان حد اتصاب بالطريقة القذرة دى لانها بجد مستفذة*​ 
*يا جماعة العذراء تحمينا*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلَكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.
شكرا علي التحذير
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي علي الرد الجميل 
بس هو مش عدم ثقه بكلام الله
هو اني لما الناس تاخود بالها هتحمي نفسها واهلها من مرض لعين​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى جوفانى حبيبتى لتحذيرك لينا وربنا يحافظ على كل ولاده وبناته ويحميهم من عدو الخير
ربنا موجود​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هذا التنبيه المفيد


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (3 يوليو 2010)

مش عارفة يعنى ايه مصلحة الناس فى حاجة زى كده

اذية وخلاص

شكرا جيوفانى للتنبيه​


----------



## back_2_zero (5 يوليو 2010)

*انا سمعت الموضوع دا *
*ربنا يرحمنا *
*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## ناريمان (9 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي اوى علي التحذير 

ربنا يحمى ولاده من عدو الخير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

نصيحه مهمه جدا

شكرا

الرب يحافظ على أولاده​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليكو كلكم علي الرد
الرب يحمي اولاده من اعمال عدو الخير​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2010)

اها
فيا فاكر قريت عنها
لكن العبارة ياللى كانت مكتوبة 
هى مرحبا بك فى عالم الايدز
ربنا يحمى كل اولادة وبناتة 
وشكرا عن جد لعرض ها التحذير من تانى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> اها
> فيا فاكر قريت عنها
> لكن العبارة ياللى كانت مكتوبة
> هى مرحبا بك فى عالم الايدز
> ...


ميرسي
ربنا يحفظ اولاده​


----------

